# Dynamo hub, and light recommendations



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

So, I am thinking about getting a generator hub, and wanted to know what is good, and what to stay clear of. Looking at the whole shabang, so I am looking at the hub, headlight, tailight, and I would like to be able to charge USB devices too.

From what I can see the whole USB thing is something you have to add to the system, and I cannot find a hub already set up for it.

Other then price, I have herd nothing but good, about the Schmidt, but if the SRAM, Sanyo, or Shimano hubs are just as good, for less, I might go with one of the others.

Thanks


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the Schmidt SONDelux with a Supernova E3 Pro headlight and tailight. So far I am happy with them, although I just put the system together in June, so I haven't done much riding in darkness.

If you haven't done so already take a look at Peter White's web site. It's a little annoying, but chock full of information on dynamo lighting systems.

Paul

Edit to add: Starbike is a place to buy the SON that will be quite a bit cheaper than Peter White.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Last October I bought a Shimano Alfine dyno hub. It's Shimano's top-of-the-line and it's one-third the price of a SON. 

I went with the Schmidt Edelux light and a B&M taillight. The Edelux's beam pattern is great. It doesn't waste a single photon illuminating tree branches overhead or objects passing by. Every single lumen goes on the pavement. (It's a bit brighter than a DiNotte 200L, BTW.)

What I really like is the ambient light sensor on the Edelux. I never touch the switch. I leave it set on sensor mode and it turns itself (and the taillight) on and off as required. 

This is also the true test of drag in the hub. It's only the light that gets my attention. I feel no change in pedaling or coasting when the light turns itself on or off. It's about as sensitive as most automotive systems. On thickly overcast days, when lots of automotive systems have turned themselves on, I look down and so has the Edelux.

I don't usually go to work until 2pm, but I had a 9am meeting this morning. Although it was sunny, the shadows are long, and dark enough that the Edelux was on, along with the lights of most of the cars on my route too.

In a year of daily use I can honestly say I completely forget it's there, until I notice light on the road in front of me. That bike gets about 3,500 miles a year, and it gets all the bad weather along with some of the good. Snow, rain, plague of frogs--nothing keeps this system from quietly and competently going about its job.

I have no doubt the SON is a nicer hub than the Alfine. But I don't know how much nicer it needs to be. The Alfine is just that good. It's plenty good enough for me, and I generally scoff at anything but the high-priced spread. When I bought it, I felt bad that money was tight and all I could afford at the time was second-best. That feeling lasted right up until the first ride with the new system.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

Would definitely like a parts list of your setup brucew to help configure my commuter bike. Going to be doing some night riding on a commute and I need a bullet proof system. I do have a couple of the usb blackburn flea lights, but having a powered headlight seems more practical in the long run. Any chance you have a pic of your setup?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

SilentAssassin said:


> Would definitely like a parts list of your setup brucew [snip] Any chance you have a pic of your setup?



Ride report with links to components
Pics with links to components

What's not mentioned in those two pieces is that my LBS ordered the hub and wheel components and built-up the wheelset. I ordered the lights and wiring kit (get the coaxial wires) from Peter White Cycles.

I don't do USB stuff on my bikes, so I have no personal experience with it, but I hear good things about the B&M E-Werk system.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a Schmidt SON 28 and with a Schmidt Edelux, my gf runs a SON 20 with an Edelux. We have some where over 20,000 miles on the two systems.

First the hub:

The SON 20 and 28 function very similarly with an LED light so I'll talk about them together. We are both using them in 700c wheels. The build quality is great and the durability has so far been very good with 10,000+ miles on each with no issues at all. Assuming that you will run an LED system I'd serious consider the SON 20 vs. the larger 28, the 20 seems to have plenty of power at normal riding speeds. Both are highly recommended, though I might consider an Alfine on a future townie bike because of the cost. 

The light:

I had a pair of E6's prior to getting the Edelux. The Edelux is leagues better. The beam pattern is very tight and focused. No wasted light, but it does take a little getting used to the lack of illumination around the sides. It is enough light to ride on a dark road and see. The Edelux's standlight is good and lasts for many minutes after stopping, this is a critical feature for town riding and one the E6's lacked.

The lack of a flood means that I occasionally supplement it with my cygolite million 200 on my bars or helmet. This just sort of fills out the edges and is nice on rough roads, but this is far from required.

I have no info on USB stuff, but would be curious to hear about others experiences.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

If I didn't have a Shimano DH-3n72 hub already, I'd seriously consider getting Shimano's new svelter Dyno hub. 

I've been using the Shimano light that sometimes comes with the hub, and it's pretty crappy. I'm trying to decide between the Supernova E3 PRO or the Triple. I'm pretty sure the Triple would be overkill, but I'd also like to increase the chances of not getting hit as I commute on roads in the dark pretty often.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

I went with the SON hub over the Shimano hub last year. I cycle through the Ontario winters. Peter White said that the Shimano hubs had a rough time with the salt and that the SON hubs were a much better choice for winter cycling on salty roads.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

there's a great Frank Zappa song with almost the same title as this thread


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got a setup similar to _brucew's — _Alfine generator hub, powering an Edelux headlight and a taillight (similar to, but not exactly the same, as the taillight he uses).

Excellent — So much so that I wonder why generator hubs are not more popular here in the states.

Can't beat having a light and a taillight that you never have to worry about or even think about. If it gets dark, I've got light — always.

As far as the Shimano vs. SON ... I don't know. I've never even seen a SON hub, much less ridden on one. But if it is engineered like the Edelux headlight ... then it is top-flight. That little light does a great job.

That said, the Alfine hub has been flawless (in 6 months of riding).


----------



## BigCircles (Mar 25, 2009)

brucew said:


> Ride report with links to components
> Pics with links to components


brucew - thanks for posting this...

and great thread guys. i thought that i had my mind made up...but now i'm re-thinking the purchase and will probably save $. much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Try riding them if you can. My Shimano hub has pretty noticeable drag so I intend to try out a SON Edelux (formerly 20)


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd also take a look at the IQ Cyo. It is about half the price of the Supernova or Edelux, yet it is a heck of a light. I have one as well as the Supernova E3, and I kind of prefer the Cyo. Yeah, the case is plastic, but it's a sweet light. Also, the smaller Schmit hub can power these modern LEDs down to a walking pace, so I'd get the smaller one for sure.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've yet to notice drag with the Alfine.

I can't tell when it is generating juice and when it isn't.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I have a son 28 and supernova e3 triple plus tail light on my commuter. Had a problem with the e3 after a couple of months where the capacitor wouldn't hold a charge - lights would go out instant the hub stopped spinning. The e3 was replaced under warranty without question and no problem since. That was 6 months and 5000 km's ago and all is good.

The e3 triple is brighter and I wouldn't consider getting the standard e3 - it can never be too bright! Below about 14 km/h only one of the 3 globes comes on and is noticeably dimmer - but then you're going a lot slower so not too big of a problem.

All in all I'm happy and think the capacitor issue was probably bad luck.

Never tried to rig a USB charger but if I was touring i would and I'm sure the Son would handle the chore.

Cheers

Hillbilly


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

*Supernova problem*

I spoke too soon! The capacitor in my E3 Triple is gone again so the light goes out when I stop. Very annoying. Back to Supernova she goes......


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I test rode a Trek Soho with the Alfine Dynamo Hub and I was surprised that a the Alfine does not have any energy storage for visibility when you are at a stoplight. DANGER.

I'm also skeptical that these type of lights put out enough light to been seen and to see.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Killroy said:


> I test rode a Trek Soho with the Alfine Dynamo Hub and I was surprised that a the Alfine does not have any energy storage for visibility when you are at a stoplight. DANGER.


No hub does. It's not a function appropriate for the hub. The standlight feature is a function of the light. Some have it, others don't.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

brucew said:


> No hub does. It's not a function appropriate for the hub. The standlight feature is a function of the light. Some have it, others don't.


I ment to say Dynamo Hub Light, so the whole system. If they dont have a Standlight then I have to mount a auxilerary light, which could be just a small flasher, but while your at it, you might as well get a REAL light that you can see by, will be safe and get some respect in traffic.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

HillBillies said:


> I spoke too soon! The capacitor in my E3 Triple is gone again so the light goes out when I stop. Very annoying. Back to Supernova she goes......


I goofed when I thought I had this problem too, but then I separated the tail light wires and the capacitor started holding a charge. I think the tail light wires feed through the capacitor and that's how the rear light has the standlight function also. Cause those Supernova tail lights look way too small to house a capacitor, yet they advertise as working while stopped.

So, if you haven't sent it in yet, make sure your tail light wires are completely separated. Hope this helps!


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

I went with a "budget" setup of the Alfine dynamo and B&M Lumotec IQ Cyo and toplight line plus.

Been running fine. I run it all the time so I don't notice extra drag.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I have found that the drag is noticable with a halogen lamp and not with an LED lamp. Spanniga's LED light only pulls .75watt so current load must figure in. Anyone else find this? Perhaps something to consider if hub drag is being discussed.


----------



## punchy (Nov 11, 2008)

I too am looking for a Dynamo hub lighting set up. The Schmidt SON or Shimano DH-3N80is what I have in mind. 

But...Has anyone had any experience with the Sturmey Archer X-FDD Generator/brake drum ?

http://www.sturmey-archer.com/products/hubs/cid/2/id/30/specs/1

Punchy


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

I use a a cheaper Sanyo NH-T10 Bottom Bracket Dynamo with a Lumotec-Plus oval headlamp and a rack mounted tail light.

This system cost about $100.00 total. It isn't quite as fancy as the dyno hub but gives just an amazing amount of light. The lights have a standlight feature. I am quite happy with the system overall. It does slip a bit in the wet but not badly. It just means that I need to get to about 7 or 8 mph rather than 3 or 4 mph to get the full light. There is no drag at all if the light is not on because the dynamo is not in contact with the tire. If you don' t ride much in the darlk and use a smooth tire it is a good way to go.


----------

